
CentOS Linux 7.5 (1804) Released - cwt137
https://blog.centos.org/2018/05/centos-7-5-1804-released/
======
jlgaddis
Make sure to review the "Known Issues" for both CentOS 7.5 Known [0] and RHEL
7.5 [1].

[0]:
[https://wiki.centos.org/Manuals/ReleaseNotes/CentOS7.1804?ac...](https://wiki.centos.org/Manuals/ReleaseNotes/CentOS7.1804?action=show&redirect=Manuals%2FReleaseNotes%2FCentOS7#head-53fe5d882e6f118847a514b3f9998ffd75f73b3b)

[1]: [https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-
us/red_hat_enterp...](https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-
us/red_hat_enterprise_linux/7/html/7.5_release_notes/known-issues)

------
gjvc
Be sure to check [https://ius.io/](https://ius.io/) for more recent releases
of commonly-used packages. CentOS, being whitelabelled RHEL is sometimes
behind the latest and greatest versions.

Most relevant to CentOS / this post is

[https://dl.iuscommunity.org/pub/ius/stable/CentOS/7/x86_64/r...](https://dl.iuscommunity.org/pub/ius/stable/CentOS/7/x86_64/repoview/)

I've had good luck with their version of Python 3.6 but as always, YMMV with
others.

------
hd4
Is it true that most of Silicon Valley runs on CentOS?

~~~
mlindner
It's literally the oldest most out of date Linux distro available (even this
update), so probably. CentOS recently added Python 2.7 instead of Python
2.6...

~~~
dnhz
Well what are the downsides of this? One is not limited to Python 2.7 because
of the operating system, for instance.

~~~
cpitman
We (Red Hat) also released an easy way to do a side by side install of newer
tooling without impacting the OS. Python 3 was released on Red Hat Enterprise
Linux in 2013, and we currently support Python 3.6.

Here's more on how software collections work and what is released:
[https://developers.redhat.com/products/softwarecollections/o...](https://developers.redhat.com/products/softwarecollections/overview/)

------
eatandwonder
Technical problem for which I haven't found a hint of an answer online:

I'm installing CentOS 7.0 x64 on a Thinkpad, my first Linux install. The
install seems to go fine but on boot, right after the BIOS splash screen, in
text mode, I see the following, then it stops (I'm going to use italics to be
nice to people with small screens):

 _Failed to open \EFI\BOOT\grubx64.efi - Not Found

Failed to load image \EFI\BOOT\grubx64.efi: Not Found

start_image() returned Not Found_

Secure boot is enabled, in case that's important. I've no idea why backslashes
are used but I'm going to overlook that for now.

I booted to rescue mode and looked at the file system. _/
mnt/sysimage/boot/efi/EFI/BOOT/_ indeed lacks _grubx64.efi_ ; I did find _/
mnt/sysimage/boot/efi/EFI/centos/grub64.efi_ [0] (I'm assuming the paths in
the error message are all relative to _/ mnt/sysimage/boot/efi_, because
that's the only place I see relevant files).

Do I just copy the _grubx64.efi_ file to _.. /EFI/BOOT/_? Change the path in
some config file to point at _.. /EFI/centos/_? Or am I on the completely
wrong path?

[0] Sh-ucks. My notes say the filename is _.. /centos/grub64.efi_; the error
message says _grubx64.efi_ (i.e., with an _x_ between _grub_ and _64_ ).
Hopefully it's a typo in my notes. I don't have the laptop with me to check.

~~~
jlgaddis
First, let me say that if you're doing a clean/new installation, I'd recommend
installing CentOS 7.5 directly (as opposed to, say, installing 7.0 and
immediately upgrading to 7.5). 7.0 is almost four years old at this point and
your ThinkPad's hardware may be slightly better supported by 7.5.

Anyways, you might consider posting the details (including verbatim error
messages, hardware (partitioning) details, etc.) in a new post on the CentOS
forums [0] or inquire about the error message on the CentOS IRC channel [1].

Alternatively, if you continue to run into issues with the installation, feel
free to reach out to me if you'd like. I'm not associated with either Red Hat
or CentOS but I do run a lot of RHEL/CentOS machines (mostly on servers but I
do happen to have a ThinkPad running RHEL 7.5 sitting here by me) and I'd be
happy to help troubleshoot the issue with you, if necessary.

[0]: [https://www.centos.org/forums/](https://www.centos.org/forums/)

[1]: [https://wiki.centos.org/irc](https://wiki.centos.org/irc)

~~~
Teknoman117
I was trying to bring up a server with CentOS 7.4 a few months ago. Problem is
the stupid thing can't persist EFI variables so it can't remember the
installer adding an entry for EFI/centos/icantrememberloadername.efi

It seemed that the EFI/boot/bootx64.efi that would get loaded instead (EFI
default loader search) couldn't find grub in the EFI/centos folder. It booted
fine after I copied the relavent grub files over to EFI/boot, but it seemed
like a really kludgy solution. Fine for a single research box, but not for
production.

------
forapurpose
Where are good places to find CentOS technical documentation and community? I
can't find a manual online, and the other resources seem insufficient. I think
I must be missing something:

These forums seem to have not great content or traffic (at least when I
looked):

[https://www.centos.org/forums/](https://www.centos.org/forums/)

The FAQ is only a few questions, and the How-tos and Tips & Tricks are very
uneven in their coverage and often outdated ("How to setup Firefox 4 (i386 and
x86_64) on CentOS 5").

[https://wiki.centos.org/FAQ/CentOS7](https://wiki.centos.org/FAQ/CentOS7)

[https://wiki.centos.org/HowTos](https://wiki.centos.org/HowTos)

[https://wiki.centos.org/TipsAndTricks](https://wiki.centos.org/TipsAndTricks)

~~~
jlgaddis
There is a fair amount of content on the CentOS wiki but, as you've noticed,
some of it is _extremely_ outdated or was written for older CentOS versions.
One page on there that I came across recently was almost 10 years old!

Depending on what the topic is, the age of an article _may_ not be all that
relevant -- the important thing is to make sure that it's aimed at the version
of CentOS that you're running. Some of those old wiki pages were written for
CentOS 4 and that's been EOL for over six years!

If you have run into problems or have some specific questions, the CentOS
forums can be a great resource. There seems to be some pretty knowledgeable
folks there and the moderators will, at the least, ensure that no incorrect or
outdated information is given out.

Finally, remember that Red Hat publishes a tremendous amount of technical
documentation for RHEL 7 [0] which (with a few exceptions) also applies
directly to CentOS 7. The PDF versions of their "Installation Guide" [1] and
"System Administrator's Guide" [2] for RHEL 7 weigh in at 489 and 602 pages,
respectively.

At times, you may come across knowledge base articles or other documentation
on their "customer portal" (access.redhat.com) [3] but that you can't see
because it requires an account. Fortunately, they have a (free!) "Red Hat
Enterprise Linux Developer Program" [4] that you can sign up for which will
give you access to that "customer portal" in addition to providing you with a
valid license to run RHEL (as well as a lot of their other stuff) for
development/testing purposes. See the original announcement [5] and/or press
release [6] for more information.

[0]: [https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-
us/red_hat_enterp...](https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-
us/red_hat_enterprise_linux/7/html/)

[1]: [https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-
us/red_hat_enterp...](https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-
us/red_hat_enterprise_linux/7/pdf/installation_guide/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux-7-Installation_Guide-
en-US.pdf)

[2]: [https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-
us/red_hat_enterp...](https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-
us/red_hat_enterprise_linux/7/pdf/system_administrators_guide/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux-7-System_Administrators_Guide-
en-US.pdf)

[3]: [https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-
us/](https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-us/)

[4]:
[https://access.redhat.com/products/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/...](https://access.redhat.com/products/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/Developer)

[5]: [https://developers.redhat.com/blog/2016/03/31/no-cost-
rhel-d...](https://developers.redhat.com/blog/2016/03/31/no-cost-rhel-
developer-subscription-now-available/)

[6]: [https://www.redhat.com/en/about/press-releases/red-hat-
expan...](https://www.redhat.com/en/about/press-releases/red-hat-expands-red-
hat-developer-program-no-cost-red-hat-enterprise-linux-developer-subscription)

~~~
forapurpose
My reply is a little late, but muchas gracias!

------
gaius
Make sure you get VirtualBox 5.2.12 if you want to run it as guest, or the
additions won’t work. Found that out last week!

~~~
gaius
Curious about the downvotes, is this statement factually wrong? It does not
work with 5.2.10, because I tried it.

------
Diggity
One major undocumented problem that I did not see in the patch notes involves
openldap.

Specifically there is some error in generating a PID file in the system-d
service call.

I solved the problem by removing/commenting out the run PID line in
/usr/lib/systemd/system/slapd.service

~~~
jlgaddis
There are a few "known issues" with OpenLDAP [0] in the RHEL 7.5 release notes
but I don't see that one mentioned.

ICYMI, the _openldap-servers_ package is "deprecated and will not be included
in a future major release of Red Hat Enterprise Linux".

For RHEL, that means it will remain in the 7.x versions but will not be
included in 8.x when it is released (which should be Real Soon Now(tm)).

For CentOS, that also (likely) means that OpenLDAP will not be included in
future (major) versions.

[0]: [https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-
us/red_hat_enterp...](https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-
us/red_hat_enterprise_linux/7/html/7.5_release_notes/known_issues_authentication_and_interoperability)

~~~
patoh
OpenLDAP-LTB provides up-to-date openldap packages for CentOS - [http://ltb-
project.org/documentation/openldap-rpm](http://ltb-
project.org/documentation/openldap-rpm)

openldap upstream suggest using these on CentOS / RHEL over the redhat
packages, if operating the server components.

~~~
vetinari
Redhat ships with 389 directory server for several years already (former
Netscape Directory) and when you install FreeIPA, you will get 389 by default.
I don't think FreeIPA even works with OpenLDAP.

------
Iwan-Zotow
Windows 10 is only 1803

~~~
alberth
Doesn't the "1803" version format mean "YYMM" e.g. "2018 March"

~~~
sgtmas2006
Yes, it is.

